# Construcción variador de frecuencia con MC3PHAC



## alvarotasco (Dic 1, 2012)

Hola a todos.

En esta ocasión quiero compartir la construcción de un banco didáctico para variar la velocidad de motores trifasico asincronos hasta 3HP, y de paso pedir alguna asesoría para realizar una interfaz gráfica en labview.

Iniciaré con poner los paso que lleve acabo para realizar este proyecto, espero que les guste.

1-Elegir los semiconductores que van ha estar en la etapa inversora
2-Elegir el sistema de control 
3-Elegir la etapa de acoplamiento y driver para activar los semiconductores
*4-Diseñar la interfaz de usuario.*

Pongo el rojo el numeral 4 ya que todavia esta en proceso de elaboración y necesito que me den una ayudita en ese punto.

Manos a la obra.

1-Para la etapa inversora trabaje con IGBT de referencia *IRG4PC40UD* elegí este dispositivo por que viendo sus característica soporta una corriente de colector de 20A y Vce=600 ademas viene con diodo de libre marcha, no es necesario poner red snubber y esta dentro del rango de la frecuencia de conmutación.

2- Para la etapa de control utilice el microcontrolador de propósito especifico MC3PHAC de Freesscale, como su nombre lo dice este es un micro que viene especialmente para controlar motores de inducción trifasico, lo cual es especial para esta tarea. Lo bueno de este dispositivo es que no tenemos que desgastarno programando ya que el internamente viene listo para trabajar. Utilizar un control escalar V/F con tipo de modulación SPWM con inyeccion de tercer armónico. Se puede trabajar en modo independiente (Variando velocidad y aceleracion con potenciometros etc..) o por  modo Host. Actualmente es en modo independiente la interfaz es para trabajarlo en modo host

3- Para la etapa de acoplamiento se trabajó con driver TLP250 de TOSHIBA, estos dispositivos tiene la característica que dan a la salida una corriente de 2Am para el Gate del IGBT y al mismo tiempo me aísla la etapa de control con la de potencia.


4-Para el diseño de la interfaz en labview. Necesito visualizar las 3 corrientes de Linea y una la tension del BUS-DC ademas controlar el MC3PHAC desde labview. Para este punto tengo lo siguiente..

3 sensores de corriente LEM-L55P para visualizar y medir la corriente de linea que va al motor
1 Sensor  de tension LEM-LV20 para visualizar y medir la tension en el bus DC

Ahora estas 4 formas de señales las quiero visualizar en labview el problema es que poco he manejado labview, se que me toca hacer una adquisición de estas señales, esta adquisicion la pienso realizar con otro micro el (MC9S08JM60 de freescale) y de aqui enviar a labview. ¿Algunos de uds me puede facilitar una guia de como hacer este proceso (Conectar micro-con labview)? y como seria para programar el MC9S08JM60 se que me toca trabajar con los ADC pero de allí no se mas nada ejejej.

Despues de esto necesito manejar el sistema desde labview. Aclaro que el fabricante (Freescale) tiene una interfaz especialmente para esto (pc-master) pues la idea no es hacer uso de esta interfaz si no realizarla en labview espero que en este punto me puedan colaborar

Anexo las fotos del sistema ya terminado solo quedando faltando la interfaz


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/img0344ig.jpg/




http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/img0326vl.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/img0330zy.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/img0334ga.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/img0352hc.jpg/




http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/341/img0343bl.jpg/



 Espero que me puedan colaborar con la interfaz bye se cuidan

Saludos

Alvaro Tasco


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 5, 2012)

Hola Alvaro

encontré esto acerca de como crear un VI para la adquisicion de señales en labview que es supongo lo que necesitas.

http://home.hit.no/~hansha/documents/labview/training/Data%20Acquisition%20in%20LabVIEW/Data%20Acquisition%20in%20LabVIEW.pdf

http://download.ni.com/support/manuals/322661b.pdf

www.me.rochester.edu/courses/ME241/Output.ppt


En estos documentos te dice como crear el VI en Labview (Estan en inglés)

Como tu eres de colombia en mercado libre venden un sistema de adquisicion de datos que te puede ser util para este proyecto.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-403023982-sistema-de-adquisicion-de-datos-usb-para-labview-di-145-_JM_


Con esta interfaz no tienes que hacer muchas modificaciones, solo los divisores de tension necesarios y en labview hacer un filtro para que tome un valor promedio de la señal PWM que te genere el VFD.
Espero que te sea util esta informacion.

Saludos!!!!!


----------



## alvarotasco (Dic 5, 2012)

Buen dias Luis Eduardo. Muchas gracias por esos enlaces lo he estado viendo y estan super interesante. A medida que vaya haciendo la interfaz voy a ir poniendo paso a paso como la estoy realizando, es la mejor forma de agradecer el tiempo que dedicas para colaborar a las personas en este foro. Ahora si manos a la obra.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 5, 2012)

alvarotasco dijo:


> Buen dias Luis Eduardo. Muchas gracias por esos enlaces lo he estado viendo y estan super interesante. A medida que vaya haciendo la interfaz voy a ir poniendo paso a paso como la estoy realizando, es la mejor forma de agradecer el tiempo que dedicas para colaborar a las personas en este foro. Ahora si manos a la obra.


 

No hay problema de eso se trata!!!

Te comento acerca del controlador de motor que usas(que de por cierto esta interesante), te recomiendo que lo uses en modo Standalone, ya que por lo que veo haciendo uso de Labview no necesitarias mucho hardware, una salida de 5 voltios para el tiempo de acel/desacel, otra de 5 V para la velocidad, y dos salidas digitales para arranque/paro y otra para el sentido de giro.

Tocaría mirar en la pagina de National un interfaz que maneje un entradas/salidas, analogo-digitales.

Saludos!!!



Hola Encontre este módulo que se conecta por USB que puede servir para el control completo del variador.

http://sine.ni.com/nips/cds/view/p/lang/es/nid/209146

Saludos


----------



## alvarotasco (Dic 5, 2012)

* 
 te recomiendo que lo uses en modo Standalone*

Gracias de nuevo por tu interes, la verdad si es un buen micro ya que viene listo para realizar la implementacion. Con respecto al modo Standalone ya esta implementado y funciona de maravilla cambio de giro, aceleracion etc.. Ahora el paso siguiente es realizar la interfaz en labview que es la que se encargará de manejar y monitorear el motor. Como dije en la descripción de arriba, freescale proporciona una interfaz que comunica el Micro al pc (PC-MASTER), por RS232 el objetivo es no hacer uso de esa, si no que realizar mi propia interfaz, para eso necesito enviar y recibir datos, el protocolo de comunicación que maneja el MC3PHAC se describe aqui:

http://cache.freescale.com/files/microcontrollers/doc/app_note/AN2202.pdf

Pero como tengo sensores de corriente  y voltajes que me miden la tensión de linea y corriente de linea necesito visualizarla tambien en labview, ya que el MC3PHAC viene con los ADC ya ocupados no puedo utilizarlos, entonces lo que tengo pensado hacer es lo siguiente:

Tomar otro micro que trabaje como maestro y hacer la comunicación entre él y el MC3PHAC (esclavo) y el micro maestro se encarga de hacer la adqusicion de datos (corriente, tension) al mismo tiempo desde labview le daría las funciones de parada, sentido de giro, tiempo muerto etc.... al micro maestro.

comunicacion en Maestro (Micro X ) y MC3PHAC por UART, y de Micro X a labview por UART tambien o por cualquier otro modo de comunicacion.

Gracias

eso es a ciertos rasgo lo que quiero hacer.

Gracias


----------



## alvarotasco (Dic 20, 2012)

Buenas tarde ya tengo todo solucionado y me funciona bien todo. Apenas me quede tiempo voy a subir esa parte del proyecto.

Una consulta:   Como puedo saber hasta que potencia soporta el inversor estoy trabajando con IGBT de Ref: IRG4PC40UD se que para cada transistor va ha existir una potencia disipativa que depende de la frecuencia de PWM de trabajo y de los Eon y Eoff (Energias en encendido y apagado) pero ese dato lo calculo para 1 solo ahora si quiero saber la potencia de mis 6 IGBT que estan conectado como inversor, es correcto multiplicar *6 la primera potencia?  Esto con el fin se saber hasta que potencia soportan sin disipador, para luega realizar los calculos del disipador.

Gracias


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 20, 2012)

Hola victor mira este post

ahi hay una relacion para la corriente de un motor de 7.5 kw a 440v

Que en tu caso sería un motor bastante pequeño. 

De otro lado cual es el voltaje fase-fase a la salida del inversor?, El pwm a que frecuencia de pulsación lo estas utilizando.?



Saludos


----------



## alvarotasco (Dic 20, 2012)

Es un motor de 1HP jaula de ardilla la frecuencia de pwm es de 10.25Khz pero se puede modificar hasta 20Khz. La pregunta es hasta que carga le puedo conectar a este inversor. Como puedo calcular esa potencia maxima? se que depende tambien del tamaño del disipador, la etapa AC-DC cuenta con diodos que soportan hasta 15Amp, logicamente no le puedo conectar un motor de 40Hp. pero si quiero tener como un valor de la potencia que soporta los 6 IGBT.

La tension de entrada es de 220Vac lo cual me produce una tension de Bus_dc = sqrt*2*220=311aprox


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 21, 2012)

Hola Alvaro.

Primero que todo te recomiendo que esa frecuencia portadora la dejes en 10 Khz, debido a que a mayor frecuencia puedes tener problemas de regeneracion y el sistema por encima de los 15 Khz puede volverse inestable; NINGUN fabricante de VFD en el mundo lo hace debido a que los IGBT tienen una curva de operacion segura y por encima de este rango se pueden presentar disparos indeseados resultantes en daños catastróficos.

La potencia máxima disipada en este tipo de transistores se hace calculando la corriente maxima disipada entre colector y emisor por la caida en tension entre estos dos puntos (recuerda que es de 1.72 voltios aprox.)

a lo cual se tendria por ej:

10 amperios * 1.72V= 17.2 vatios por transistor este valor es promedio (recuerda que siempre se mide con una pinza amperimetrica midiendo en AC) a lo cual tendria que calcularle el valor pico-pico el cual seria de 24.3 vatios. al tener 6 transistores tu potencia termica disipada es de 146 vatios aproximadamente, a esto hay que sumarle la disipacón de los diodos que es de 54 vatios lo que te da 200 vatios,

Los fabricantes usan por costos disipadores pequeños pero para compensar esto usan ventilacion forzada.

Otro punto a tener a consideracion que es muy importante es el derrateo por altura del equipo lo que hace que sea menos eficiente (la potencia disipada aumente) a medida que la altitud donde vaya a ser instalado aumente su "ineficiencia".

Importante recordar que dependiendo del tipo de aplicacion puedes tener dos tipos de carga:

Variable y constante.

Constante que es la capacidad máxima permitida para un VFD y variable que es la que se tiene cuando hay sobrecargas momentaneas que es un 20% por encima de este rango, ojo no hay que confundir esto con la sobrecarga máxima instanea que el del 150 % del valor nominal del equipo

Te adjunto unos link que ahondan al respecto de la potencia disipada y de como calcular el disipador (Están en Inglés)

1 2 3 4

Saludos


----------



## alvarotasco (Dic 21, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo de ayudarme.

Anexo la interfaz de usuario realizada en LABVIEW



Cordialmente:

Alvaro Tasco


----------



## kero_19 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola Alvaro, primero ante todo felicitarte, me gusto mucho tu proyecto del variador, se ve que le pusiste mucho empeño, ahora pasandome un poco de atrevido, no se si me podrías ayudar con tus diseños, o sea con el proyecto por que me gustaría hacerlo para un motor de 1,5 HP de una maquina moledora, entonces lo pensaba hacer con el driver stgips20k60, pero tu idea me pareció mas genial, entonces como te decía, disculpa el atrevimiento pero si me podrías compartir, tendría tus diseños como base para los míos.
De antemano gracias por la ayuda que me puedas dar. Saludos


----------



## alvarotasco (Mar 18, 2013)

Claro que te puedo ayudar...dime que necesitas y con gusto te colaboro en lo que pueda....





kero_19 dijo:


> no se si me podrías ayudar con tus diseños, o sea con el proyecto por que me gustaría hacerlo para un motor de 1,5 HP de una maquina moledora, entonces lo pensaba hacer con el driver stgips20k60, pero tu idea me pareció mas genial, entonces como te decía, disculpa el atrevimiento pero si me podrías compartir, tendría tus diseños como base para los míos.
> De antemano gracias por la ayuda que me puedas dar. Saludos



Bueno aproveche para mirar el modulo IGBT de ST.. y segun las caracteristica es un modulo que solo necesita aplicar las señales de control y listo ya que internamente trae los driver para activar los IGBTs..

En mi caso necesite diseñar esa etapa de driver la cual tiene la función de elevar la tensión que viene del microcontrolador ¿porq elevar la tension? Bueno para que el transistor ya sea MOSFET O IGBT necesita una tensión de aprox 15v en Vgs para poder activarlos, entonces como el micro normalmente solo saca señales de tensión comprendidas entre 0-5v no es capaz de activar los IGBT  por eso se necesita una etapa de driver. para mi proyecto utilice un dirver-optoacoplador HCPL3120 que como su nombre lo indica eleva y aísla la etapa de potencia de la de control.. 

En tu caso te recomendaría buscar solo los 6 optoacaplodres (1 para cada IGBT) para aislar etapas. ya que el driver lo trae internamente..

Cordialmente:

Alvaro Tasco


----------



## OlsonJon (Mar 22, 2013)

Hola Álvaro,

Ando mirando para hacer un variador para un motor de 2.2 KW.

He visto tu post y me ha gustado la solución que das para la etapa de potencia.
Había mirado circuitos para activar los igbt y demás, pero me ha gustado la solución de poner un optoacoplador a cada igbt.

Al igual que Kero_19, tal vez me pase de osado, pero, puedes compartir el esquema de las salida de potencia. Básicamente la parte que más me trae un poco de cabeza es la que se va a responsabilizar de captar las salidas L y H del chip MC3PHAC y con ellas activar o no los igbt.

Cordialmente

Jon.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Mar 30, 2013)

Hola, perdón por las molestias pero desde hace bastante tiemo que vengo buscando por internet información teórica sobre como funciona un variador de velocidad para motores de CA y la verdad la información que encontré deja mucho que desear por lo escasa que es.
Si alguien tiene alguna teoria de este tema por favor podría compartirla?
Perdón si molesto pero hace tiempo que vengo bsado este tema.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2013)

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:


> Hola, perdón por las molestias pero desde hace bastante tiemo que vengo buscando por internet información teórica sobre como funciona un variador de velocidad para motores de CA y la verdad la información que encontré deja mucho que desear por lo escasa que es. . . . .



¿ Leíste estos temas ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/circuito-variador-velocidad-motor-trifasico-3x380v-1hp-35473/


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Mar 31, 2013)

Muchísimas gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Con esto me voy a poner al día.
Saludos.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Mar 31, 2013)

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Con esto me voy a poner al día.
> Saludos.



Fogonazo, leí los temas y me parecieron muy entendibles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Te hago una pregunta respecto al primero de los dos temas que me señalaste (Construcción de un Variador de Frecuencia). Las partes de los dos 555, del registro de desplazamiento y del circuito de acoplamiento ¿se podrían reemplazar todos por un microcontrolador que tenga seis salidas PWM? Por que por lo que vi no costaría hacer un programita para un microcontrolador que haga esa función.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2013)

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:


> Te hago una pregunta respecto al primero de los dos temas que me señalaste (Construcción de un Variador de Frecuencia). Las partes de los dos 555, del registro de desplazamiento y del circuito de acoplamiento ¿se podrían reemplazar todos por un microcontrolador que tenga seis salidas PWM? Por que por lo que vi no costaría hacer un programita para un microcontrolador que haga esa función.
> Saludos.




Sip, de echo existen integrados aplicados que cumplen esa función

Edit:

Ver el archivo adjunto 4795


*IRU3055*


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Mar 31, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, de echo existen integrados aplicados que cumplen esa función



Muchísimas gracias. 
Ahra, si también queres variar la amplitud de las señales senoidales que le van a llegar al motor. Tenes que usar SCR's en vez de diodos comunes en la etapa rectificadora de entrada?
Digo esto por que si ya puedo variar la frecuencia, y ahora con los SCR's varío la tensión, entonces puedo mantener a relación tensión-frecuencia igual a una constante y de esta forma variar la velocidad de un motor manteniendo constante su par.
Saludos y gracias por todo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2013)

La amplitud no se varía, se controla el ancho de los pulsos (PWM), con el control de estos "Anchos de pulsos" creas la senoide.


  *SCR´s*  


*MOSFET* de alta tensión o *IGBT´s*


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Mar 31, 2013)

Variando la frecuencia varío la velocidad. Hasta ahi todo bien. Pero si solo varío la frecuencia no me estaría variando también el par del motor?


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Abr 1, 2013)

Mirá. A esto me refiero con usar SCR's, para poder variar el valor de la tensión eléctrica.
Por que la relación tensión/frecuencia si o si debe ser constante.
Saludos.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 10, 2013)

Ojo en motores de correinte alterna jaula de ardilla TAMBIEN HAY QUE VARIAR VOLTAJE,si no se hace esto a bajas frecuencias el motor se quema.

Saludos


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Abr 10, 2013)

Hola, eso es justamente lo que trataba de decir al mencionar el uso de tiristores. Ami en la facultad me dijeron que siempre hay que variar frecuencia y tensión eléctrica (relación f/v=cte) de tal forma que la cupla se mantenga constante. Aparte también me mencionaron lo que vos decis, de que si no se varía latensión eléctrica, el motor puede llegar a quemarse. Me dijeron que hay que tener mucho cuidado con eso.
Muchas gracias por responder.
Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 10, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La amplitud no se varía, se controla el ancho de los pulsos (PWM), con el control de estos "Anchos de pulsos" creas la senoide.
> 
> 
> *SCR´s*
> ...



ojo al piojo fogo, antiguamente, se hacían variadores de velocidad trifasicos, con SCR's con circuitos para apagado forzado de los mismos, eran una cosa rara y abobinable, pero se hacían, el tiempo de conduccion de dichos SCR's permanecia constante, y lo que variaba era el tiempo de apagado, con lo cual, variaban la frecuencia y la tension aplicada a los devanados del motor, ver ejemplo


----------



## alvarotasco (Abr 10, 2013)

Hola espero que estén todos bien... He vuelto, he estado ocupado diseñando un calentador por inducción y un soldador de doble punto y por eso no me había quedado tiempo de leer ... Nota: Apenas tenga listo las dos cosas tratare de subirlo.

Bueno con respecto a las personas que pidieron el diseño del variador les anexo el esquematico que diseñé en MULTISIM 12 Ver el archivo adjunto esquematicos.rar. 



Bueno me parece muy interesante como se realizaba anteriormente el control de motores AC de inducción por medio de SCRs. Debido a que la electrónica de semiconductores ha venido evolucionando en este tipo de aplicaciones se empezaron a utilizar semiconductores con menos perdidas de conmutacion entre estos los MOSFETs e IGBT (Lo digo porque son los que normalmente uno ve) La diferencia entre el MOSFET y el IGBT es que el primero presenta una Rds que cambia con respecto a la temperatura y son muy inestable cuando trabaja a altas tension de VDS y normalmente se necesita diseñar buenas redes snubber tanto de encendido como de apagado. El IGBT en su parte presenta buenas caracteristicas ya que es muy estable trabajando a tensiones de Vce=1200V y en cuanto a las perdidas son menores que los MOSFET.

Un esquema comun que se suele encontrar es: El convertidor AC/DC el capacitor de filtrado para obtener el bus de DC y el convertidor DC/AC (6 igbt si es trifasico o 4 IGBT si es monofasico)  ya lo otro que viene son las estrategias de control que se utiliza para poner a conmutar cada transistor del inversor, para nombrar las mas comunes. Control escalar, control vectorial.

Control escalar: (Es buena para trabajar a lazo abierto y fue la que implementé en este diseño)
Esta consiste en mantener la relación v/f constantes pero tiene la *desventaja que para frecuencias bajas la recion ya no se mantiene debido a que se generan perdidas en el estator del motor para solucionar esto se realiza una compensación de voltaje para asi poder mantener esta relación esto lo hace el algoritmo de control implementado en el micro.. Lógicamente que la relación se mantiene hasta los valores nominales del motor. Algo interesante del MC3PHAC es que puede variar la frecuencia del motor desde 0-128HZ.. sabemos que por encima de los 60HZ esa relacion no se puede cumplir. Imaginemos que queremos trabajar por encima de la frecuencia nominal del motor (60HZ)  ejemplo 100HZ y la relación segun la tabla de datos del motor a valores nominales (suponiendo f=60HZ, Vnominal=220) eso da una relación de k=3.66 ahora para mantener esa realacion a 100Hz necesitaríamos aplicar una tensión de 366V que mucho mayor a la que soporta el motor por lo cual estamos garantizando la muerte del motor.. jejee

Espero haber aportado algo.. si me he equivocado en algo que he dichoo pues no duden en hacer referencia..*


----------



## alvarotasco (Abr 10, 2013)

fabio1

No puedo responder mensajes privado por lo que apenas tengo 16 publicaciones y como minimo piden 25 msj.. Así que me gustaría que realizara tu pregunta por aquí y con gusto entre todos vamos solucionando las dudas que tengas para construir un variador.


----------



## alvarotasco (Abr 17, 2013)

Que tal.. Esta semana termine de hacer otro proyecto similar al que subí por primera vez... anexo algunas imágenes de la Interfaz de Labview y la forma de las señales de la corriente...  Lo hago para motivar a todas las personas interesadas en realizar algo similar...


















Exitos a todos...


----------



## ferfila20 (Abr 19, 2013)

Hola que tal he seguido y leido tu post y la verdad me parece increible tu proyecto. Yo quiero hacer algo similar para un motor trifasico que tengo, lo quiero hacer nadamas por hobby y para aprender aun mas de la electronica. 

Hace poco en la escuela vimos el tema de los inversores con IGBT. Mi idea es sacar una linea trifasica de una monofasica, asi poder conectar el motor. Claro que tambien me gustaria variarle la velocidad(frecuencia). He encontrado algunos documentos pero no se por donde empezar. 
Creo que los pasos serian los siguientes
1.- Desarrollar una fuente de 220 volts DC para hacer el inversor. 
2.- Desarrollar la etapa de potencia junto con los drivers de los igbt.
3.- Desarrollar la etapa de variacion de frecuencia. 

Mis preguntas son las siguientes, La fuente de 220 volts dc seria mejor lineal, o conmutada? 
¿Se puede variar la frecuencia del inversor para variar la velocidad del motor? 

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2013)

ferfila20 dijo:


> . . . . Mis preguntas son las siguientes, La fuente de 220 volts dc seria mejor lineal, o conmutada?


Para lograr una tensión alterna de 220Vca necesitas partir de una tensión de (Aproximadamente) 220Vca * √2 = *310Vcc *
Esos 310Vcc salen de efectuar la rectificación directa de los 220Vca de tu tensión de línea, no hay fuente, solo un bruto rectificador de onda completa y filtros.


> ¿Se puede variar la frecuencia del inversor para variar la velocidad del motor?


Sip.


----------



## alvarotasco (Abr 19, 2013)

Buenas tardes ferfila20, gracias por seguir este post.

Me parece mas fácil trabajar con una fuente lineal, ya que si trabajas con fuente conmutada me parece que se convierte en un sistema mas complejo. Si te pones a ver la mayoría de los fabricantes de Variadores de frecuencia, no utilizan fuentes conmutadas.

Recuerda que si vas a variar la frecuencia tienes que variar la tensión también ya que:
                                              flujo=k*v/f
Donde K= es la relacion para mantener cte el flujo.

Aquí tienes un documento que te da una idea.

http://www.tecnicaindustrial.es/tiadmin/numeros/14/38/a38.pdf
Que tengas exitos.


----------



## ferfila20 (Abr 23, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para lograr una tensión alterna de 220Vca necesitas partir de una tensión de (Aproximadamente) 220Vca * √2 = *310Vcc *
> Esos 310Vcc salen de efectuar la rectificación directa de los 220Vca de tu tensión de línea, no hay fuente, solo un bruto rectificador de onda completa y filtros.



Hola que tal gracias por sus respuestas, en cuanto a la fuente fogonazo para lograr los 220vca trifasicos necesito una fuente de cd de 220, entonces no seria mejor un transformador que me de 156vca *√2 y asi me dan los 220cc claro con los filtros y diodos. o acaso me equivo? 

Saludos!


----------



## alvarotasco (May 8, 2013)

Buenos dias, he tenido algunos problemas de ruido con el proyecto del vareador de frecuencia, primero que todo este proyecto se diseño para trabajar de 2 modos (Modo Standalone, o Modo Host), con el modo standalone (Variar la frecuencia, aceleración y tiempo muerto etc.. con arreglo de potenciometro) no he tenido ningún problema, trabaja perfecto. Pero cuando realizo el cambio a modo Host (controlar frecuencia, aceleración y tiempo muerto etc.. Por medio de la interfaz en labview) mi computador se vuelve loco, cuando digo que se vuelve loco es que se empiezan abrir paginas de repente, el mouse queda muerto y por tal motivo la comunicación entre el PC y el sistema falla. La comunicación esta bien ya que con carga resistiva y alimentando a 24V en BUS_DC trabaja perfecto, el problema se presenta cuando se conecta el motor y cuando se eleva la tension del BUS_DC a 170Vdc. Se que es un problema de ruido que se inyecta a la comunicación..La pregunta es:

Como puedo eliminar o minimizar ese ruido de tal forma que la comunicación no falle?. He pensado en una solución pero trae consecuencia con respecto a la eficiencia del sistema. El sistema trabaja a una frecuencia de PWM de 10Khz y tengo la posibilidad de llevarla a 20Khz, esa es una solucion que pienso aumentar esa frecuencia para minimizar los Armonicos y el ruido, PEROOO se me van a calentar mas los IGBT y necesitaría sobre dimensionar mas el disipador, la efiencia disminuye por las perdidas de conmutación.

Que otra solucion puedo utilizar?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 11, 2013)

Hola Alvaro La frecuencia portadora no la subas, todo lo contrario bajala más, asi los IGBT trabajan mas "frios"

El tema es que estas sufriendo de EMC, trata de mitigar eso primero por que es muy normal que los equipos de computo se bloqueen con el uso de variadores de frecuencia.

Saludos


----------



## alvarotasco (May 12, 2013)

Gracias Luis he bajado la frecuencia y  analizando los variadores comerciales, he visto que traen bastante filtros EMI que van conectado a la tierra del sistemas, lo he implementado y la verdad el resultado fue muy bueno.  La conclusión para todas las personas que están realizando o trabajan con sistemas de potencia a frecuencias de conmutación medianas es implementar filtros EMI, tanto a la entrada como a la salida.













[/URL][/IMG]


----------

